# How's the weather?? Pics!!



## PRGolfer (Apr 18, 2006)

Mine is not the best, so no gol for the net week or so...


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

Have no pictures, but the weather here, in Chicago area is not that good. It's raining and cold...


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Gosh, the weather really affects the activities of the people a lot!

Wish we can do something about it if the time comes that we really like to play but then the weather just don't permit.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

geline said:


> Gosh, the weather really affects the activities of the people a lot!
> 
> Wish we can do something about it if the time comes that we really like to play but then the weather just don't permit.



Thats where waterproofs come in


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

I usually have my junior leage tonight but the weather is damp and crappy so I decided not to go and just go to the range.


----------

